# Bear Season!



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Any other bear hunters here?

I am so excited to be getting out on a woman's only bear hunting trip this year! 

We live in a GREAT area, we have some of the largest blackies in the world! 

It is going be a great group of women! #1 is a Cabellas sponsored pro blackmail hunter, #2 is a woman that teaches firearms safety classes, I am #3 I bring skinning, gutting and cutting experience and #4, #5 &#6 and all first timers.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I hunt bears when their activity around the farm warrants it, otherwise I leave them alone, because for me, the seasons are always at busy farming times, and our family likes and will utilize moose, elk and deer meat better. If they are coming to the yard and messing with my wife's mental state of sanity, I work hard at taking them down!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Like said.... I don't deliberately apply for a tag to hunt and harvest a bear here in northern WI.... I don't bother the bears as long as they don't bother me... 

However..... If they cause an issue, either around the house/buildings or with my farm row crops.... I'm going to take the steps necessary to "prevail" in any incident they initiate.... 

I'm going to suspect you are in an area where there can be more kinds of bears than pesky black bears... 

Good luck..... Take care....


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Like said.... I don't deliberately apply for a tag to hunt and harvest a bear here in northern WI.... I don't bother the bears as long as they don't bother me... 

However..... If they cause an issue, either around the house/buildings or with my farm row crops.... I'm going to take the steps necessary to "prevail" in any incident they initiate.... 

I'm going to suspect you are in an area where there can be more kinds of bears than pesky black bears... 

Good luck..... Take care....


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Never have hunted bear, but surely would if I felt a reasonable chance at filling a tag.

Had some sheep hunters here a few years ago...they were looking for a place to keep their horses overnight. Didn't know them, but they seemed like good people, so I said sure. I was leaving early and getting home late, so never saw them again. But, after a few days they left a Styrofoam cooler filled with elk, deer, and bear, and a case of beer.

Bear was in roasts, and I was a little unsure, so I cut both up and made chile. Dang...It was good!!! My meals are meat heavy, and usually quite a bit of the same. I eat till I'm tired of it and freeze the rest. This chile never made it to the freezer!

Hope all of you fill your tag!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

While we've never specifically hunted for bear, the man and I always carried a blackie tag and a cat tag when we hunted elk and deer...

Because the surest way to ensure you never see a bear or cat is to always have a tag in your pocket.


----------

